# Black Mal doing some bite work.



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

just working my dog with a green decoy. He hits hard just trying to tweek alot of things that heis doing. Any subjestions will be greatly appreciated

http://youtu.be/SLg1Q2WtFAo


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...

Nice looking dog...

just curious though....

Just a question, but I have always wondered why people call so much attention to the BLACK color of their mals? Is it because they are more rare, or what? I just was curious, I mean the Title of the vid's and posts always mention the black part...

I didnt see, Black Handler and Black Decoy, working a Black Mal? even though everyone was black.... just something I noticed...and am curious about....


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Thanks for sharing...
> 
> Nice looking dog...
> 
> ...


 That could be an episode of Seinfeld. 

Thought there was no such thing as a 100% black Mal. Aren't they a mix with GSD?


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Just because they are rare nothing else to it


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> That could be an episode of Seinfeld.
> 
> Thought there was no such thing as a 100% black Mal. Aren't they a mix with GSD?


there are black mals...sometimes with a little white here and there...it is listed as an alternate color (not in standard) for the AKC...but I cant remember any breed, where the AKC is concerned more about working ability, as it is about colors and fancy "point" issues...


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Yes he is a very nice looking dog. i love his built



Joby Becker said:


> there are black mals...sometimes with a little white here and there...it is listed as an alternate color (not in standard) for the AKC...but I cant remember any breed, where the AKC is concerned more about working ability, as it is about colors and fancy "point" issues...


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> there are black mals...sometimes with a little white here and there...it is listed as an alternate color (not in standard) for the AKC...but I cant remember any breed, where the AKC is concerned more about working ability, as it is about colors and fancy "point" issues...


I was referring to the dogs being 100% Mal.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gregory James said:


> Just because they are rare nothing else to it


OK...just was curious...I know how some people are drawn to certain or rarer colors, I will admit when I was into Presa, I preferred very dark brindle dogs....

Just never really denoted the color when describing them, I thought it was pretty obvious


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Gregory James said:


> Just because they are rare nothing else to it


Im not sure they are rare... mine is black but he isn't totally mal either.


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

I like a dark color dog especiall at night they are hard to see. But it really dont matter what colorthey are as long as the dog suites the owner. I want to compete with him in mondio or french ring that is my plans. 


Brian Anderson said:


> Im not sure they are rare... mine is black but he isn't totally mal either.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> I was referring to the dogs being 100% Mal.


well here we go again...LOL

some people just denote the phenotype of the dog, it is not necessarily a claim to purity...

I (usually) just call my dog a Dutchie...is she 100% pure dutchie, NO..There was a Malinois in the litter as well. 

If someone cares to ask about the dog more, I will go into the whole spiel about the lines, and the crossing in the background...


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Just from that Quick klipp i thing you nead to do more posetivt OB with your dog in protection. He was not even hyped up, almost slugish and he did not lisen to you. Hiting him and popping the chan will probobly not make it beter ither.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Also one more thing. Downt folow your dog, he shuld folow you. When he sat down you moved to him. He shuld sit down besides you to get more bites. Now he is not interested in you at al. More Fun first, then corections.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> well here we go again...LOL
> 
> some people just denote the phenotype of the dog, it is not necessarily a claim to purity...
> 
> ...


I dispensed with the formality and call mine a mutt which is what he is ..now I have DS's that are papered and fancy lol ... but my mutt is my favorite and its a good way to find out if your talking to a working dog person or a pet person. When you say mutt to a pet person they kinda get this condesending look on their face. When you say mutt to a working dog person they get this evil grin and the next thing they say is "KNPV" LMAO


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I've seen more Black Mals from Dutch Shepherd parents then from
Malinois parents. I've seen a couple of DS litters locally with everything from Black Mals to Fawn and every kind of brindle DS in between.
Now FCI paperwork is rare.....unless of course you don't care if the paperwork actually belongs to the dog ;-)


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

andreas broqvist said:


> Just from that Quick klipp i thing you nead to do more posetivt OB with your dog in protection. He was not even hyped up, almost slugish and he did not lisen to you. Hiting him and popping the chan will probobly not make it beter ither.


I agree. I have no problem with giving a dog a correction. If a person corrects a dog out of frustration, I notice it never works. I wouldn't hit a dog on the top of his head either.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

I get it - in terms of listing "Black Malinois." People will ask me if my dog is part fox. I can see being bored with saying "not a GSD, not a DS, a black mal." 

As far as the bitework goes - Thanks for posting. What sport are you playing in - mondio, FR, personal protection?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> Just from that Quick klipp i thing you nead to do more posetivt OB with your dog in protection. He was not even hyped up, almost slugish and he did not lisen to you. Hiting him and popping the chan will probobly not make it beter ither.


Yeah...he seems pretty nice and calm on the bite, but he didn't seem super jazzed about the whole thing. Gregory, for the out, don't tell him "out, out, out." That will get you dinged big time in sport because at least in my sport of PSA, that's three commands you just gave and it goes to zero. Not sure how Mondio or French Ring points you, but get in the habit of saying "out" when all motion has stopped (takes a decent decoy to do this) and when the leash is slightly slack, not tight (builds opposition reflex if it's tight). If he doesn't out at first, wait two or three full seconds before either correcting or in the case of a trial, repeating your out command. And make sure to reward him for outing. Otherwise the dog will not see the point. You can practice this on a tug with him before you do this on a decoy. Thanks for posting training video.


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

My plans is modio or french ring. I want to start a club in Nashville, tn


Lisa Brazeau said:


> I get it - in terms of listing "Black Malinois." People will ask me if my dog is part fox. I can see being bored with saying "not a GSD, not a DS, a black mal."
> 
> As far as the bitework goes - Thanks for posting. What sport are you playing in - mondio, FR, personal protection?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

It said on your video you're working with a green helper. Do you have an experienced decoy for Ring? It's very difficult to start (and maintain) a club without a good decoy. I know this from experience.  I would try contacting Matt F. and Christie M. and they can probably give you some help as they have a nice PSA club in Cookeville. Matt's a good training decoy for sure.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Black mal= usually knpv mal who goes back to andor v ijsselvloed, a groenendaler which was several times knpv champion mid 70's.


----------



## Gregory James (May 3, 2010)

Yes I know matt he is a real good helper he helped my dog when he was a pup. And a have two other good decoys


Maren Bell Jones said:


> It said on your video you're working with a green helper. Do you have an experienced decoy for Ring? It's very difficult to start (and maintain) a club without a good decoy. I know this from experience.  I would try contacting Matt F. and Christie M. and they can probably give you some help as they have a nice PSA club in Cookeville. Matt's a good training decoy for sure.


----------



## george herrera (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Greg. Have you done any Object Guard with him yet? How old is he?

George


----------

